# No Daily Call



## EsSa (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello.
I've not had a successful daily call since 14-Feb-08.
Running:
S1
Cachecard with 512Mb
Can:
http, ftp, telnet and ping TiVO.




Have also lost complete network connection to TiVO twice so removed hd and re-installed cachecard drivers. I have just noticed that rc.net reads:

"
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:C6:75:A2 ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.60 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi
"

Is the ref to turbonet2.o rather than cachecard.o correct?

I have attached a zip of my logs.

Any advice welcome.

TIA


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

EsSa said:


> Is the ref to turbonet2.o rather than cachecard.o correct?


Yes, that's correct.

Have you checked the correct gateway is set? I'm pretty sure if this is incorrect it would seem okay within the LAN but would have no access outside.

Can you ping an external IP from Tivo?


----------



## bobg (Nov 12, 2000)

Apart from the MAC address and IP addresses thats the same as mine.

I recently has the same problem and reinstalled the drivers (without removing disk) to resolved it.

Although it was set to network it was actually using the phone for updates so plugged in the line for a couple of weeks till I has time to look.


----------



## EsSa (Feb 22, 2005)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> 
> Have you checked the correct gateway is set? I'm pretty sure if this is incorrect it would seem okay within the LAN but would have no access outside.
> 
> Can you ping an external IP from Tivo?


Hi.

Yes, I can ping outside from the TiVO.


----------



## EsSa (Feb 22, 2005)

I have attached a zip of my logs.

Reduced the size to upload


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello,

What other programs are being run from the rc startup files?

I had a similar problem of being ok for telnet etc to tivo but daily call was failing. When I checked my rc.sysinit.hack file (this name varies depending on how you have installed) I found one entry didn't end in & and this was causing the problem.

FWIW here is mine now;
/var/hack/endpad/endpad.tcl -s 5 -e 5 -sugeq -auto >> /dev/null &
/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &
/var/hack/bin/cron &
/var/hack/vserver/vserver &
/var/hack/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl &
/var/hack/autospace/autospace.tcl start >/tmp/autospace.err 2>&1
/var/hack/bin/screensave -t 60 -m 300 &
/var/hack/sort/sortnp.tcl > /dev/null &
hdparm -c 1 -S 0 -m 16 -m 1 -d 1 /dev/hda
/bin/bash --login < /dev/ttyS3 >& /dev/ttyS3 &

Not sure if this helps or just opens up another avenue of investigation


----------



## EsSa (Feb 22, 2005)

alan_m_2004 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What other programs are being run from the rc startup files?
> 
> ...


Thanks, but that was not the problem.

The solution was to change the Daily Call to Dialup, then Reboot;

Change the Daily Call to Network, then Reboot.

That has solved the prblem without knowing what it was in the first place.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

EsSa said:


> Thanks, but that was not the problem.
> 
> The solution was to change the Daily Call to Dialup, then Reboot;
> 
> ...


That has solved it short term but if you are missing the & signs at the end of each line in the rc.sysinit.author file the problem will recur in due course. This has been proven on a number of occasions.

Of course if you already had an & sign at the end of all the lines in your rc.sysinit.author file then the cause of the problem must have been something else.


----------



## EsSa (Feb 22, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> That has solved it short term but if you are missing the & signs at the end of each line in the rc.sysinit.author file the problem will recur in due course. This has been proven on a number of occasions.
> 
> Of course if you already had an & sign at the end of all the lines in your rc.sysinit.author file then the cause of the problem must have been something else.


Hmmm! As I said, the "&" was not the problem and as you said it must have been something else. The only thing I've done recently is upgrade the TWP 2.1 betas but I'm "assured" that would not have been the cause.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

EsSa said:


> Hmmm! As I said, the "&" was not the proble


What makes you say that? Do you already have & signs at the end of each line in your rc.sysinit.author file?


----------



## EsSa (Feb 22, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> What makes you say that? Do you already have & signs at the end of each line in your rc.sysinit.author file?


Yep!


----------



## fross (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi there, I have the same problem. I had a system with a 40G drive and a cachecard, and it was making the call over the network fine. I've just upgraded the drive, and now it's giving me "Failed, Wrong Number" when I try to make the daily call (again, across the network)

I cannot find the setting to turn the daily call from network to daily and back, nor can I find where I can input the number for it to call (I just wanted to check it was set to whatever it needs to be to go to the network, some combination of numbers and punctuation?)

Could someone please tell me how I get to find where I set the daily call type, and the number for Tivo to dial, so I can check this stuff and make sure it can make its daily call across the network correctly. Thanks!


----------



## fross (Mar 1, 2008)

Oops, an update to that.

1) I have series 1 Tivo and as far as I know, you can't change those parameters on that model. So that answers 1 question.

2) I didn't have a & on the end of my rc.sysinit.author (only has one line atm anyway!), I put that on, rebooted, and voila, it came up and did the daily call correctly across the network!

So strike another issue probably down to that &. Cheers!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

fross said:


> Could someone please tell me how I get to find where I set the daily call type, and the number for Tivo to dial, so I can check this stuff and make sure it can make its daily call across the network correctly. Thanks!


I don't know the number it calls, but you can change between 'dialup' (as it's called by Tivo) and 'network' like this.... (You type the bits in *bold*)



> Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo hacking
> Filesystem on / set to READONLY - type rw to make READ/WRITE
> TiVo: {/var/tmp} % *nic_config_tivo*
> 
> ...


----------

